# An open letter to president obama



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This is amazing....the Houston Chronicle printed it!



*







*​
*Lou Pritchett*

*Foremost Leader in Change Management*​
*Lou Pritchett is one of corporate America 's true living legends- an acclaimed author, dynamic teacher and one of the world's highest rated speakers. Successful corporate executives everywhere recognize him as the foremost leader in change management. Lou changed the way America does business by creating an audacious concept that came to be known as "partnering." Pritchett rose from soap salesman to Vice-President, Sales and Customer Development for Procter and Gamble and over the course of 36 years, made corporate history.*​
*AN OPEN LETTER TO PRESIDENT OBAMA*​
*Dear President Obama:*

*You are the thirteenth President under whom I have lived and unlike any of the others, you truly scare me. *

*You scare me because after months of exposure, I know nothing about you.*

*You scare me because I do not know how you paid for your expensive Ivy League education and your upscale lifestyle and housing with no visible signs of support. *

*You scare me because you did not spend the formative years of youth growing up in America and culturally you are not an American.*

*You scare me because you have never run a company or met a payroll.*

*You scare me because you have never had military experience, thus don't understand it at its core.*

*You scare me because you lack humility and 'class', always blaming others. *

*You scare me because for over half your life you have aligned yourself with radical extremists who hate America and you refuse to publicly denounce these radicals who wish to see America fail.*

*You scare me because you are a cheerleader for the 'blame America ' crowd and deliver this message abroad.*

*You scare me because you want to change America to a European style country where the government sector dominates instead of the private sector. *

*You scare me because you want to replace our health care system with a government controlled one. *

*You scare me because you prefer 'wind mills' to responsibly capitalizing on our own vast oil, coal and shale reserves.*

*You scare me because you want to kill the American capitalist goose that lays the golden egg which provides the highest standard of living in the world.*

*You scare me because you have begun to use 'extortion' tactics against certain banks and corporations.*

*You scare me because your own political party shrinks from challenging you on your wild and irresponsible spending proposals.*

*You scare me because you will not openly listen to or even consider opposing points of view from intelligent people.*

*You scare me because you falsely believe that you are both omnipotent and omniscient.*

*You scare me because the media gives you a free pass on everything you do.*

*You scare me because you demonize and want to silence the Limbaugh's, Hannitys, O'Reilly's and Becks who offer opposing, conservative points of view.*

*You scare me because you prefer controlling over governing. *

*Finally, you scare me because if you serve a second term I will probably not feel safe in writing a similar letter in 8 years.*



*Lou Pritchett *


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

:dito: What he said :rock:

Smells like...civil war.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> :dito: What he said :rock:
> 
> Smells like...civil war.


I've been thinking that more and more recently. This country has only seen (thankfully) one civil war...I feel like another one is brewing. So many people are angry. So many people are unwilling to follow this man labeled "president"...If he wins again in 4 years it will truly prove how stupid the American people are.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

He has nothing to worry about, dead men tell no tales.


----------



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

Did he just copy this letter with a few changes when he sent the same letter to Bush?

Houston TX, January 2001.

Dear President Bush;

You are the twelfth President under whom I have lived and unlike any of the others, you truly scare me. 

You scare me because after months of exposure, I know nothing about you.

You scare me because I do know that your expensive Ivy League education and your upscale lifestyle was paid for by your grandfather's collaboration with Nazis and their sypathizers. 

You scare me because you did not spend the formative years of youth growing up in REAL America and culturally you are not a REAL American.

You scare me because the only companies you ever "ran", you ran into the ground and bailed out of with money because of shady and insider deals.

You scare me because you have never had military experience.Yes I know that you consider getting into a "sorry we're full" ANG unit, then missing flight pysicals due to your coke habit, and spending the last year of your committment helping a friend of Daddy's run for Senate count. But they most of us served in a "different military". Thus you don't understand it at its core.

You scare me because you lack humility and 'class', always blaming others. 

You scare me because for over half your life you have aligned yourself with neocons who constantly blame working class Americans for the troubles in our country and a (possibly pyschotic) "close friend and confidant" Dick Cheney who if he would see a shrink would be diagnosed as a "classical paranoid personality type".

You scare me because you are a cheerleader for the 'blame working class Americans crowd, and constantly trumpet this to "the haves, and the have mores". Or as you refer to them, "my base".

You scare me because you want to change America to a European style country where 1% of the population controls 99% of the wealth.

You scare me because you want to replace our health care system with one where everyone just "goes to the emergency room". 

You scare me because you seem to believe that we can actually "drill baby drill" ourselves out of our energy dependence on middle east dictators who will, one day bomb 2 of our key cities and kill 2000 or so of our citizens.

You scare me because you want to kill the American capitalist goose that lays the golden egg which provides the perhaps 10th highest standard of living in the world.

You scare me because you have begun to use 'extortion' tactics against certain banks and corporations.

You scare me because your own political party shrinks from challenging you on your wild and irresponsible spending proposals.

You scare me because you will not openly listen to or even consider opposing points of view from intelligent people.

You scare me because you falsely believe that you are both omnipotent and omniscient.

You scare me because the media gives you a free pass on everything you do. While continuing to spread the canard about Al Gore saying he invented the internet.

You scare me because you demonize and want to silence the New York Times, Washington Post and others who offer opposing views.

You scare me because you prefer controlling over governing. 

Finally, you scare me because if you serve a second term I will probably not feel safe in writing a similar letter in 8 years.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

The point is it's true. I thought Clinton was the biggest sandbagger on the block, but this clown takes the cake. He apologizes for being American and fails to stand up for the core beliefs our country was formed on over two hundred years ago. Should I go on? Ok, I will. Most of all, he fails to see the the office of President is not about the person, but the country it serves. The only thing he serves is himself and his egomaniacal left wing partners. He has done nothing in five months but push our economy to the brink of disaster, apologize to our ememys and alienate our closest allies. I'm certainly not a strong advocate for Bush, but this man is ridiculous.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

If you think about this-----------------it sure is scary.. 

I was born in one country, raised in another. My father was born in 
another 
country. I was not his only child. He fathered several children with 
numerous women. 

I became very close to my mother, as my father showed no interest in me. 
My mother died at an early age from cancer. 

Later in life, questions arose over my real name. 

My birth records were sketchy and no one was able to produce a 
legitimate, 
reliable birth certificate. 

I grew up practicing one faith but converted to Christianity, as it was 
widely accepted in my country, but I practiced non-traditional beliefs & 
didn't follow Christianity, except in the public eye under scrutiny. 


I worked and lived among lower-class people as a young adult, disguising 
myself as someone who really cared about them. 

That was before I decided it was time to get serious about my life and I 
embarked on a new career. 

I wrote a book about my struggles growing up before. It was clear to 
those 
who read my memoirs that I had difficulties accepting that my father 
abandoned me as a child. 

Incredibly, I wrote my autobiography before I had accomplished anything 
notable. 

I became active in local politics in my 30's, then with help behind the 
scenes, I literally burst onto the scene as a candidate for national 
office 
in my 40's. They said I had a golden tongue and could talk anyone into 
anything. That reinforced my conceit. 

I had a virtually non-existent resume, little work history, and no 
experience in leading a single organization. Yet I was a powerful 
speaker 
and citizens were drawn to me as though I were a magnet and they were 
small 
roofing tacks. 

I drew incredibly large crowds during my public appearances. This 
bolstered 
my ego. 

At first, my political campaign focused on my country's foreign policy. 
I was very critical of my country in the last war and seized every 
opportunity to bash my country. 

But what launched my rise to national prominence were my views on the 
country's economy. I pretended to have a really good plan on how we 
could 
do better and every poor person would be fed & housed for free. 

I knew which group was responsible for getting us into this mess. It 
was 
the free market, banks & corporations. I decided to start making 
citizens 
hate them and if they were envious of others who did well, the plan was 
clinched tight. 

I called mine "A People's Campaign" and that sounded good to all people. 

I was the surprise candidate because I emerged from outside the 
traditional 
path of politics & was able to gain widespread popular support. 

I knew that, if I merely offered the people 'hope' , together we could 
change our country and the world. 

So, I started to make my speeches sound like they were on behalf of the 
downtrodden, poor, ignorant to include "persecuted minorities" like the 
Jews. My true views were not widely known & I needed to keep them 
unknown, 
until after I became my nation's leader.... 

I had to carefully guard reality, as anybody could have easily found out 
what I really believed, if they had simply read my writings and examined 
those people I associated with. 

I'm glad they didn't. Then I became the most powerful man in the world. 
And the world learned the truth. 

Who am I? .................... 

I AM ADOLF HITLER. 

WHO WERE YOU THINKING OF?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

HA......thats awesome JAP.....believe it or not I was thinking of Barry....


----------

